# tropica aqua soil



## Mr P (27 Oct 2014)

Hi all ,has anybody using or used tropica aquarium soil.any feed back would be great.roy.


----------



## clonitza (27 Oct 2014)

From the looks it should be like Nature Soil, JBL has one also, all of them should be great in a planted tank, choose the one it's available in your area or is cheaper.


----------



## Bhu (27 Oct 2014)

I'm using the black one. Works great so far. My root loving plants are growing fantastic; echinodorus belheri & tenellus are one of my best growers. Also aponogetons have grown really well  for the most all plants have stayed put in the substrate and were really easy to plant initially.  Stays put too, I have about 15-20 cm at the back but only 5 at the front and it's not drifting forward to level out like finer substrates do. Bit costly but worth it so far.


----------



## Mr P (27 Oct 2014)

Sounds great,staying put when sloped is really handy as every thing else I have used in the past levels its self out.thanks for your help.roy.


----------

